
New Patentable Idea: A Way to Invalidate Vague Patents - cawel
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/03/05/new-patentable-idea-a-way-to-invalidate-vague-patents/
======
mixmax
There's recursion in there somewhere...

